# need help with e-bay shipping



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Ok i sold something on e-bay.
I have it packed in one of the small $4.95 postal boxes.
I want to print the label, but don't want to make a $5 mistake.
Do I just print it and tape it on the box. I want to mail the box from the house and have the postage come out of my account.
if you can explain this to me i would appreciate it. Always before i have been taking them to the PO and having them put a self stick label on them.
Thank you for your help. i have a lazer printer and plain paper stock if that matters.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

You can print all your postage through the paypal system. In fact, it saves you a small amount when you do. Using plain paper as I do to print the lables, you also need to apply a small amount of white glue to the back of the lable as otherwise it could be shreaded in the sorter's and conveyor belts. I ship from home daily almost as I have two web site stores and two diffenent accounts on ebay.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

First double check both areas, your address and theirs plus check on the delivery confirm option as it is free, it can come directly to your email or theirs if you fill that in the blank. Then you click through to pay. Once you click print, another page comes up and asks you if it printed correctly, if it did you click yes, if not click no. You will be authorized or charged for the mistake if there is one, but it will be refunded. It does take some time though and you will probably really like this option once you get accustomed to it.

Yes, you just print out the page, it comes out with two forms on it. Just cut the label portion that has your return address and the address you are shipping to on it. Tape it right on your package (You can tape completely across it if you wish). The other form serves as a receipt and you can keep that in a file. You can print it on label paper so it just sticks right on but that is a little pricey. This is the very best way to mail things, you save money and delivery confirm is free when you print your postage.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

One added thing, under no circumstances place any tape of any kind over the barcode.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

nadja said:


> One added thing, under no circumstances place any tape of any kind over the barcode.


That is probably a good idea. The post office I send from has the new kind of scanner so I tape over the whole thing but he should probably leave that portion not taped over like you said just to be on the safe side.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Also, even if you do goof, you just ask for a refund. It's no big deal. I screw up postage at least once every few weeks.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

My post office always checks to make sure there is no tape over the barcode. Some do, I guess some don't. Safe, not sorry


----------



## ablesolutions (Sep 1, 2011)

My post office tells me to tape around the label perimeter, and across the address, but NOT over the bar code. Their bar code scanners have a hard time reading through clear tape. So far, my many shipments have all been successful.


----------

